# Two things I'd like to tell RCI management.....



## Janie (Mar 27, 2007)

1. All I want from you is to trade my timeshare.  I don't want rentals, special prices on Orlando vacations, cruises, or any of the other "value adds" you keep trying to sell me.  Please re-focus your business on *timeshare exchange*.

2. Fix your website and train your people!  Every RCI executive should be deeply embarrassed about the poor functionality of the website and the lack of training and communication of RCI policies and procedures to the customer service reps who work the phones.

Anyone else?


----------



## Corinne (Mar 27, 2007)

*Couldn't have said it better myself*

Hear, hear!   My sentiments exactly.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 28, 2007)

1. You

2. Suck


----------



## eal (Mar 28, 2007)

Last night I called RCI and there were people screaming and laughing in the background so loud I could hardly hear the (very ill-trained) guide talking.  It was very weird...

And incredibly bad customer service.  Just who are these guys and their multi-million dollar company, and how do they stay in business??


----------



## kvp (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent points, Jaine!


----------



## Patti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Terminating RCI*

I am not renewing my RCI membership after over 20 years of membership. I am going with II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

Janie, you must be familiar with my recent posts.  I am just disgusted with them today.  Their website is awful, their guides are ill-trained, and they do not care about their customers.  They forget what their business is.  

I agree with everything you said.


----------



## happymum (Mar 28, 2007)

*Well put!*

You've summed it up perfectly!


----------



## Hawaiiker (Mar 28, 2007)

*Two things I would like to tell RCI*

http://practicaljokeonline.com/winner.html  
 
I've been a member since 1987 & I will be letting my membership expire in 2008!

I'm also with II!  Enough is enough!!!!.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 28, 2007)

The bad news is that you may not find II much better. I have some of the same problems with them that I do with RCI, and they don't have any avenue to fix them. No Madge (boy I miss Craig), no communications group that you can email and get a decent answer from.

I emailed II a few weeks ago. Waited almost a week for a response. When it came, it didn't even answer the question. I emailed back and told them I didn't think the answer was sufficient, especially after such a long wait. They emailed back a few days later, still didn't answer the question, but had an excuse for taking so long to respond to the first message. HELLO ???? Is there an answer to a simple question anywhere.

I also waited 65 minutes on the phone the last time I phoned II and didn't have anything to show for it in the end.

RCI has it's flaws, for sure, but if I had to choose one or the other, I'd boot II in a heartbeat.

Sheila


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent post.  RCI is grossly overpriced, skims off the good deposits and sells them, doesn't deliver, and obviously, doesn't care about its members.  Their horrible reputation is well-earned, and they've created a situation that will likely be irreversible, in that, people with good weeks won't deposit them (like us) for fear that they won't be able to get anything decent in return.....and so the Spacebank will continue to be depleted of anything desirable.  Combine the dwindling lack of prime deposits with the funneling of deposits into RCI's numerous rental outlets, and all they'll have left is junk in the bank.  I also think it's ludicrous that one has to write to RCI feedback and put "TUG" in the subject line in order to get help.  What about the Average Joe who needs answers?  Good Luck to him.

I disagree about Interval.  They are the polar opposite of RCI, and their Customer Service has been outstanding.  We've enjoyed lots of awesome trades, and the Bonus Weeks serve as an excellent motivation to deposit.  Their inventory, in my opinion, is vastly superior and of higher quality.  

It's too bad this thread wasn't placed in the Ask RCI Forum.  Carol


----------



## Aldo (Mar 28, 2007)

Dial an Exchange.

Reasonable fees, good service, good trades, no skimming of deposits....

Dial an Exchange does everything you need.  All we need to do is move enough deposits there to create enough mass of them to make a real nice pool.

This is, currently, their only problem..that in certain regions they do not have such great availability.  And this is only a matter of customers depositing.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Dial an Exchange.
> 
> Reasonable fees, good service, good trades, no skimming of deposits....
> 
> ...



I have used DAE for a number of years, back before they even had a US office, and have been pleased with them.   Using a combination of indepenent exchange companies, like HTSE, TPI, SFX, etc. as well as DAE can extend exchange options.


----------



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2007)

*Join my Points Club...*

RCI is larger than all the other exchange companies combined – by a factor of 2!

RCI could care less if we, the members, are displeased – they only care about 2 things:

1)	Making more profit for their stockholders, (or owners)
2)	Making sure their nearest competitor is far behind them in the rear view mirror

Beyond that they do what any monopoly does – squeeze out every penny of profit from their customers they can.  How do they know when to stop?  They don’t and really until their nearest competitor closes the gap they just spend all day dreaming up ways to make even more money from you.

That’s how many companies view their customers and competition; especially monopolies.

Expenses play a large role in this – the less the expense the more the profit.  I can’t imagine a scenario where RCI spends more money to train their folks – just hire the cheapest folks and spend little on training.

Our focus, as consumers, is NOT on RCI but the competition – we need to stop using RCI and use alternatives if you want to get RCI’s attention.  Why use an exchange company at all?  Create your own Points Club by renting out your unit and get Points (US dollars) and then spend those Points renting other units in VRBO or elsewhere.

If RCI and II and another firm were all tied for 1st place you could make suggestions and the companies would listen.  This is not the case and alternative usage is the only solution.

So join my Points Club – US Dollars – it works everywhere.

P.S.
My rates are reasonable - 5% of your sale is all I ask - I take PayPal.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from RCI asking me to complete an on-line questionnaire.  Straight forward rating various aspects from 1 -10, but there was also a free-text section asking what they could do to improve the service.
I said reduce the membership and exchange costs and improve availability.  I won't hold my breath to actually see any improvement.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Move on. II is just a another smaller RCI*



sfwilshire said:


> The bad news is that you may not find II much better. I have some of the same problems with them that I do with RCI, and they don't have any avenue to fix them. No Madge (boy I miss Craig), no communications group that you can email and get a decent answer from.
> 
> I emailed II a few weeks ago. Waited almost a week for a response. When it came, it didn't even answer the question. I emailed back and told them I didn't think the answer was sufficient, especially after such a long wait. They emailed back a few days later, still didn't answer the question, but had an excuse for taking so long to respond to the first message. HELLO ???? Is there an answer to a simple question anywhere.
> 
> ...



Sheila - You have it exactly right. Those who flee to II are in for a big shock. Lets just say they're no RCI - and unfortunately that isn't meant in a good way. 

To me both RCI and II are no longer relevant. It isn't the companies or even the websites and guides. The systems of week for week place and hope that accept anything from any resort just aren't viable. Switching from one poorly operated one to one that has even less inventory and worse customer service isn't going to make things better. Look for alternatives that don't rely on either one. Think about options for what you own or plan to buy. Don't plan on using the old methods of exchange as they were for much longer. Get with the reality of today not the nostalgia painted about yesterday.  If you really think back it wasn't that good to begin with but seems to improve as you look back with frosted lenses.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2007)

Perry -

You are echoing what Aldo and I are saying - *grow the competition*.

However, the best way to do that is to look beyond ourselves.  Urge the resorts you own at to dual affiliate with II.  Urge them to educate their members on their ability to use independent exchange companies and give them contact info.  We have to be proactive if we are going to have a serious impact at growing the competition.

Going to HOA meetings, armed with info on the independents helps.  So does writing an article or letter to the editor of the resort newsletter getting this info out.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2007)

In that case, I guess a points based system is certainly not the answer.  That is the older form of timesharing out there, since the very first timeshare system was a points-based mini-system devised by Hapimag of Switzerland (which is still around, BTW).  The newer weeks-based system, devised by a French developer cured the flaws of the older points-based system.




timeos2 said:


> Sheila - You have it exactly right. Those who flee to II are in for a big shock. Lets just say they're no RCI - and unfortunately that isn't meant in a good way.
> 
> To me both RCI and II are no longer relevant. It isn't the companies or even the websites and guides. The systems of week for week place and hope that accept anything from any resort just aren't viable. Switching from one poorly operated one to one that has even less inventory and worse customer service isn't going to make things better. Look for alternatives that don't rely on either one. Think about options for what you own or plan to buy. Don't plan on using the old methods of exchange as they were for much longer. Get with the reality of today not the nostalgia painted about yesterday.  If you really think back it wasn't that good to begin with but seems to improve as you look back with frosted lenses.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Dial an Exchange.
> 
> Reasonable fees, good service, good trades, no skimming of deposits....
> 
> ...



I agree that DAE has great customer service and good customer intentions.  However, I do not believe their business model is scalable.  Their model is one where they will ultimately be left with all dogs.  That is what their anything gets anything trading power policy will ultimately lead them.  And, if they were to increase their size by an order of magnitude, it will be impossible for anyone to get anything on ongoing exchange because the waiting list for the best trades will be lined up a mile long.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2007)

If the DAE model were only a theory, I would tend to agree with you, but it has a proven track record for many years in the Australia/New Zealand market where it is now one of the biggest players.  Your scenario is *NOT* what has happened there.




BocaBum99 said:


> I agree that DAE has great customer service and good customer intentions.  However, I do not believe their business model is scalable.  Their model is one where they will ultimately be left with all dogs.  That is what their anything gets anything trading power policy will ultimately lead them.  And, if they were to increase their size by an order of magnitude, it will be impossible for anyone to get anything on ongoing exchange because the waiting list for the best trades will be lined up a mile long.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

Carolinian, these are excellent points.  So many of the older resorts are run by HOA's that are completely out of touch with alternative exchange companies and they continue to sign those ten-year affiliation agreements with their one exchange company.  I would love to get the word out to all of our owners on two different things:  

1) *The power of exchange*, and the different options open to them.  We have owners who never exchange and are sick and tired of their timeshares.  If they have the information about exchanging at a low cost, then I can see more owners happy.  

...................which directly relates to my second issue

2) *Postcard companies are scum*.  Don't use them, sell the week yourself or give it away.  (Or exchange it.)


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 28, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Perry -
> 
> You are echoing what Aldo and I are saying - *grow the competition*.
> 
> However, the best way to do that is to look beyond ourselves.  Urge the resorts you own at to dual affiliate with II.  Urge them to educate their members on their ability to use independent exchange companies and give them contact info.....


I agree with growing the competition, including making owners more aware of the independents.  But, if we are to truly adhere to this philosophy, *all* resorts should be dual affiliated (that means II resorts should dual affiliate, not just the other way around).  And why not give owners more choice as to how they participate within timesharing.  Have all the resorts (which ideally would be all the resorts if they are all dually affiliated) give owners the option of both Weeks and Points. Let the consumer decide where they want to deposit, under what conditions.  Let us not make that decision for them.


----------



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2007)

*Forget about any exchange company!*



Carolinian said:


> Perry -
> 
> You are echoing what Aldo and I are saying - *grow the competition*.
> 
> ...




I’d rather grow my resources than another company’s – I favor renting for cash.

Or, as RedWeek is now promoting, just exchanging reservations with other owners.  I realize that the exchange companies don’t like this practice but RedWeek is making money providing a means for the individual owners to create their own exchanges.  (The exchange companies don’t want you to exchange their exchanges – so be careful).

The energy spent dealing with some of the blockheads on HOAs or BODs could be spent learning how to rent yourself or exchanging gift certificates or exchange certificates.  Our job as consumer is to watch out for own family’s interests first – I would advise that’s where the largest benefit from any expenditure of time or money is best spent.


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Request First*

We hated the treatment 18 years ago and left Rci and sold our condo because at that time it only dealt with RCI.

 If anything it has become worse than when we were there. We have had friends finally give up on them within last three years and go with II also.

 My main problem with them was owning a three bedroom ,top floor which we loved and losing it to unfair trades and ruining five years of vacations for us!

 I told them back then they needed to go with plan that II has and that is request first. They wanted no part of this and still will take your condo and leave your family hanging tell last minute and offer you last minute deal that is not fair trade.

 No matter what else they are pulling we might still own if we could have used our timeshare if we couldn't get trade we asked for!

 I asked why I could deposit so far in advance and be told we would get top trade with no problem and year later be offered one bedroom in a dump.

 Last year we were with Rci they gave us a one bedroom in Lake Tahoe that was probley 60 years old and was torn down the next year and we left after one night. They did gives us another week to use because of this but this was our vacation time so extra week did nothing for us that year.
  We sold and left Rci and never did get the use of that week either. 

 They always came up with some lame reason at this point. I asked why when we gave our deposit and told how we would get our request it never happened.:annoyed: 


 Rci is in no way as good or honest as II. II like any other company can have problems but in 12 years of dealing with them there has never been a screwing like we took from RCI!:whoopie:


----------



## Kay H (Mar 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Janie, you must be familiar with my recent posts.  I am just disgusted with them today.  Their website is awful, their guides are ill-trained, and they do not care about their customers.  They forget what their business is.
> 
> I agree with everything you said.



Is this the Cindi who gave Madge the biggest pat on the back she has ever received?


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 28, 2007)

1) BYE
2) BYE

I am being polite as I don't think my REAL 2 words would be appropriate for a BBS. :ignore: 


FWIW RCI is NOT a monopoly. They are the largest player in an oligopoly.


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2007)

Aye, Aye Janie.

Just this morning I believe I told Madge the same thing.

The only thing we care about, or ever cared about, is exchanges.  Do them right and things will be alright.

Pretty simple.

Oh yeah, and reward loyalty.  Treat your longtime customers just a tad better than the new folks.   

Heck, the new folks will be dumb for the first ten years anyway.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi JLB,

Just approaching my 6th anniversary of buying my first timeshare...

Does that make me only 40% dumb? Some will argue for a higher percentage...

 

Sorry, couldn't resist...

John Faeth

PS. The thing that kills me is RCI renting units (that were bulk spacebanked) for less than the maintenance fees. That is as bad for the resale market as the Timeshare Relief bunch. Take a look at the Poconos of PA for example. Almost any week can be had for $299. No one's MF's are that low, they range from $430 - $670 at the 4-5 resorts in the area that I regularly see at the Last Call fire sale prices (for a 2 BR 2 BA).

PPS. The model that seems to work best these days is get one RCI member timeshare someplace nice like Aruba, St. Thomas or Grand Cayman and rent it each year (just so you can be a member). Then use last call for vacationing. At $150 exchanage fees, it's almost never worth exchanging anyway.


----------



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2007)

*Profit from RCI...*



johnmfaeth said:


> <Snip>
> The thing that kills me is RCI renting units (that were bulk spacebanked) for less than the maintenance fees. That is as bad for the resale market as the Timeshare Relief bunch.
> <Snip>



RCI has decided to "Make it up in volume" - rent lots of timeshares for cheap, easy to rent prices.  The way to profit from this is to become the renter.

Will this depress timeshare sales?  I don't think so - the developers keep selling more and more of them each year.

Will this depress the resale market?  I guess it could but I think that will be a hard number to prove; we can only guess.


*Don't get mad - get even* should be the consumers motto when faced with unpleasant alternatives.  Rent your unit out for cash and take RCI up on their cheap rentals.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2007)

Redweek's direct exchange operation is just another form of exchange company.  You have to pay fees to join and post.   Others with a similar buiness plan include www.exchangesworldwide.com and www.timex.to
Direct exchanges always seem to be much harder to arrange than using a banking type system.

While I have seen some HOA BOD members who would truly qualify as ''blockheads'' they are a small minority of those I have known or dealt with, as long as they are not under the thumb of the developer or management company.




PerryM said:


> I’d rather grow my resources than another company’s – I favor renting for cash.
> 
> Or, as RedWeek is now promoting, just exchanging reservations with other owners.  I realize that the exchange companies don’t like this practice but RedWeek is making money providing a means for the individual owners to create their own exchanges.  (The exchange companies don’t want you to exchange their exchanges – so be careful).
> 
> The energy spent dealing with some of the blockheads on HOAs or BODs could be spent learning how to rent yourself or exchanging gift certificates or exchange certificates.  Our job as consumer is to watch out for own family’s interests first – I would advise that’s where the largest benefit from any expenditure of time or money is best spent.


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess I wasn't taking the Internet into consideration.  Because of it, dumb could go away faster than it used to.   



johnmfaeth said:


> Hi JLB,
> 
> Just approaching my 6th anniversary of buying my first timeshare...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with the original post.  I'm not interested in all the extra stuff, just want to bank and exchange.  All the RCI offers shred along with the rest of the junk mail.

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2007)

martygeorge79 said:


> I agree with the original post.  I'm not interested in all the extra stuff, just want to bank and exchange.  All the RCI offers shred along with the rest of the junk mail.
> 
> Marty



This is how it goes in our house as well.  I never even open up the magazine.


----------



## regatta333 (Mar 29, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is how it goes in our house as well.  I never even open up the magazine.



Same here.  I also keep getting inundated with the email offers for "extra vacations", despite having opted out of receiving anything except emails that relate to exchanges I have confirmed.

Several months back, Madge had used the improvements to the magazine as one of the justifications for the huge exchange fees increases we have seen.
Hello?  How about improving the website, giving us access to current resort reviews (in other words prioritizing those things that are important to your dues-paying members?

They are clearly prioritizing the things that relate to their ability to grow their rental business.  I'm sure that's where their IT efforts are focused as well.  Although it's been brought up before, I don't think we've ever gotten a satisfactory answer as to how they are able to separate the costs of their rental and exchange operations.  They appear pretty comingled to me and I
wonder if any of the operations of their rental business get subsidized by our dues and exchange fees?


----------



## Aldo (Mar 29, 2007)

regatta333 said:


> Same here.  I also keep getting inundated with the email offers for "extra vacations", despite having opted out of receiving anything except emails that relate to exchanges I have confirmed.
> 
> Several months back, Madge had used the improvements to the magazine as one of the justifications for the huge exchange fees increases we have seen.
> Hello?  How about improving the website, giving us access to current resort reviews (in other words prioritizing those things that are important to your dues-paying members?
> ...



I don't know, but clearly the operations of their rental business are getting subsidized by our deposits and our maintenance fees.


----------

